# 1953 Schwinn Phantom $500



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/1953-phantom-schwinn-rare/6280324751.html




 
Looks a little later by the bolt thru the fork?


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 27, 2017)

I see some red flags.


----------



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> I see some red flags.




Somebody's part bucket?


----------

